# Drive_Power_State_Failure 0x000009F HELP!!!



## Matthew12345 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

I have been battling with a BSOD for the last week. I recently started Centrylink service and that is when the problems started, but they are useless for Tech Support. 

I ran driver versifier (http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html) and it again gave me the BSOD on startup. 

Attached is the zip file that was created from your posting instructions. I wasn't able to get the perfmon/report to work so that isn't there. 

Please help...


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Two drivers are involved in this: your wifi driver and your NIC driver. Both look a bit old (Nov 2010/Dec 2010). You'll want to find updates for both.


----------



## Matthew12345 (Jan 9, 2012)

VirGnarus said:


> Two drivers are involved in this: your wifi driver and your NIC driver. Both look a bit old (Nov 2010/Dec 2010). You'll want to find updates for both.


I went to device manager and had Windows check for an update to the driver and it said they were current. I know this doesn't mean much. 

I've downloaded and installed the new drivers from Realtek, but have been getting an error code. I have no idea how to find the NIC driver details. Where can I find information on the devices in my computer so I can get the newest drivers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You should see in Device Manager the name of your NIC (Network card) and your Wifi. 

What's the error code? Since you're using an HP, you should be getting all your updates from HP, not from separate manufacturers.


----------

